#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Kota admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

Established :* 2013

*Affilation:* Deemed University

*Mode of admission:* Jee-Mains

*Branced Offered:*


         computer science Engineering

*First Round Cut-off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Engineering
2617
10735
13224
24594
66021
80479
112506
149327



*Second Round Cut-off:* 
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Engineering
10074
14577
20101
26461
87394
112382
112506
149327


*
Third Round Cut-off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Engineering
10074
16266
20101
26943
98969
115512
112506
149327















*

Fourth  Round Cut-off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Computer Engineering
13919
18613
21934
28885
114754
121110
135248
191661


















 
*Spot round Cut-off:* 
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
Computer Engineering
23028
26506
26837
29441
88594
152308
0
0


 
*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Odd Semester*

*Particulars*
*Amount (in Rupees)*

Tuition Fees
36000

Institute Fees
12100

Group Insurance
400

One-time payment at admission
11600

Hostel Fee
8500

Hostel Caution Money (one time refundable)
10000

Mess Advance per Semester
12000

*Even Semester*

*Particulars*
*Amount (in Rupees)*

Tuition Fees
36000

Institute Fees
12100

Hostel Fee
8500

Mess Advance per Semester
12000



*IIIT Kota Campus and Facilities:*

*Campus:*

Extending into an area of over 312 acres of lush greenery, the campus of the Institute is imaginatively laid-out with a picturesque landscape. It presents a spectacle of harmony in modern architecture, and natural beauty which enthralls and inspires. Indeed, all the states and union territories of the country are represented in the undergraduate intake of the Institute(50% from Rajasthan & the other 50% from all States & Union Territories of India), thus making it a perfect example of the celebrated axiom, unity in diversity. The institute is actively engaged in research, consultancy and development activities and collaborates with leading industrial houses and IT companies in various projects. The campus provides all essential amenities for community living like staff clubs, hospital, bank, post office, community centre, school, staff residences, gymnasium, playing fields, guest houses, and canteen etc.

*Library:*

The Institute has a spacious and well equipped library which is being run according to an open access system. It has rich collection of about 1,33,600 volumes of books, periodicals, reports and reference material. In addition to the books from main library, some more books are issued to students from book bank also. There is a video viewing facility. Large number of books, periodicals, video cassettes and CD-ROMs are available. The library is being fully computerized.

*Canteen:*

One canteen near the instructional zone, another near the hostels and one Nescafe coffee shop provides refreshments to the students and the staff during and beyond the working hours.
Guest Houses:
There are two guest houses in the campus to cater the needs of guests and students.

*Sports:*

Adequate facilities are available for sports and games and for co- curricular activities. The campus is well laid out with roads, electrical installations, water supply and underground drainage system etc.

*Bank:*

There is a branch of the ICICI Bank Ltd. in the campus. Other reputed banks such as SBI, OBC, and PNB etc. are within walking distance from the institute campus.

*Post-Office:*

There is a Post Office in the campus of MNIT.

*Medical Facilities:*

A full-fledged Dispensary is available in the campus. It is supervised by a residential Medical Officer. The services of a part-time Homeopathy Doctor and a Lady Doctor are also available to students and to the family members of the staff.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Sri city chittoor btech admission 2015, cut-off, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Allahabad admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kalyani admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kota admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

